# three fingers wrapped tab? (Ellison's tab)



## fluca1978 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all,
having a look at one picture of Brady Ellison (http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/WorldTeamTrials2009/?action=view&current=DSC_0059.jpg) I noted that it seems his tab has a three finers wrap, while standard tabs has only the wrap around the middle finger. 
Is it a particular type of tab or what?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

the one on the lowest finger looks like it's a ring....


----------



## tylerbenner (May 29, 2009)

Brady shoots a custom made tab that was designed and built at the US Olympic Training Center (as almost all of the RAs do). The three bands of elastic help glue the tab to the hand, ensuring near absolute positioning from shot to shot while hooking the string. The finger space is also custom—it is of longer length than most finger spacers. 

I have heard rumors of this tab being mass-manufactured in the future.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there any picture or detail about the tab and how it has been customized? I'm curious to see how can I build one to try.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I saw that K-1 archery has a new tab that they are introducing featuring the individual finger bands. There are pictures of it on thier website.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

its is a B.E.S.T that desigbned my coach lee and made by coach laney. rite now you cant purchase them but you can modify tabs to have the 3 finger elastics. About the spacer, there are many spacers that coach makes but he dosnt make the metal ones anymore
chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pretty simple to duplicate with some elastic banding available at hobby/craft stores...

I know several archers who have modified their own. 

However, I know two of our top archers who are so far behind the times that they still just use one band around the middle finger...  Those would be the two that won the last two USAT events...  

John.


----------



## profmom6 (Aug 25, 2008)

On the OTC made tabs, what material is the spacer made from?

--Brandi


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

*Spacer*

The spacer Brady and some of the RA's use is made out of aluminum flat bar that is cut and ground to a final contour each archer wants. Some of the other ones are made of hard rubber or plastic that is cast from a mold. 

Terry


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, Vic's spacer is also solid aluminum as well.

John.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

profmom6 said:


> On the OTC made tabs, what material is the spacer made from?
> 
> --Brandi


All of the older spacers that coach laney made were metal. now he muses heither plastic or rubber in different colors and designs. i know the one im using http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/WorldTeamTrials2009/?action=view&current=DSC_0054.jpg is hard rubber and fits my hand well. i tried the larger plastic ones but for my girly hands it didnt work to well. As for the other tabs you can get, i recomend not hesitating to customize
o and i know my form in this picture isnt to great  shoulder issues


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

tylerbenner said:


> Brady shoots a custom made tab that was designed and built at the US Olympic Training Center (as almost all of the RAs do). The three bands of elastic help glue the tab to the hand, ensuring near absolute positioning from shot to shot while hooking the string. The finger space is also custom—it is of longer length than most finger spacers.
> 
> I have heard rumors of this tab being mass-manufactured in the future.


I saw a video of Vic Wundele with the strap on his ring finger and every time he released, the tab would fall off his hand and dangle on his finger.


----------



## Murray (Aug 12, 2002)

I've been considering a very similar route recently so was pleased to see this thread. The options I had in mind look pretty much exactly like what I see Brady using, so I guess he's perhaps experienced similar issues in the past.










Does anyone have any idea what the base tab is? Is it a Cav Elite, A&F, something else? I'd love to get more details to save me re-inventing it from the ground up.

Just wish I'd thought of this while I was in Arizona - perhaps I could have seen the device in person!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Murray said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the base tab is? Is it a Cav Elite, A&F, something else?


It's completely custom made....has the life-line shape similar to Soma but is also bent inward at the life-line edge. - John


----------

